# Be Careful Of How You Quit Your Job



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2011)

Know those one line photos of people sending messages intending to embarrass the crap out of someone else. 
Quid Pro Quo says the boss after his assistant had quit. Read to the end. 
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/5AaKh...factory/curiosities/2010/jenny_vs_spencer.htm


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 6, 2011)

ROFLKLITA!

I am assuming that this is all humour and not truth?  Tho' it would be most funny if it was true (can't recall if the Jenny "I Quit" strip (no, not *that* sort of strip ) was just for laughs or not).


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFLKLITA!
> 
> I am assuming that this is all humour and not truth?  Tho' it would be most funny if it was true (can't recall if the Jenny "I Quit" strip (no, not *that* sort of strip ) was just for laughs or not).


Well when I was *ahem* "let go" from my last job (read: fired) I was reminded of the little teeny tiny itsy bitsy widdle clause at somewhere along the legal jargoned paragraph on my application above where I signed my name that I would not reveal or blaspheme (my wording) the company for X #of days/weeks/whatever! after my termination or voluntary leaving of the company.. *koff* excuse me corporation.  
So yeah Jenny, if it is true, violated that same type clause in a lot of different ways. Whereas I haven't... oh but be assured that I was awfully tempted.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hoax or not, that was a great laugh!!!


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 6, 2011)

It is funny, but it was revealed to be a hoax.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 7, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> It is funny, but it was revealed to be a hoax.



aye, id not seen 'the reply' before but the 'i quit' bit ended up to be a hoax/publicity stunt so the rest be fake as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's another example of how NOT to quit. http://www.wimp.com/lotteryticket/


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a hoax.   Funny, but you can check it out here:
http://thechive.com/2010/08/11/a-word-from-jenny-16-photos/


----------

